# Well.....



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Jon and I have finally narrowed it down to two houses. We are putting in an offer today on our first pick of the two. I am hoping they accept because its so cozy and homey with 2 bedrooms and one bath a fire place and a fenced in back yard with a HUGE deck. So I dont ask for much, but for everyone that reads this could you PLEASE keep me in your prayers ...this means A LOT to us.

Here is one picture of it...my Realtor only had pics of the outside on her site... Its in a GREAT neighborhood so I don't have to worry with ppl stealing Jay or our motorcycles


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice! Good luck!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Nice! Good luck!


thank you so much


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Looks like a huge backyard!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Oh yeah....it goes pretty far back, I am still going to put a kennel in one of the corners though. Its so perfect....in the back right corner there is a concrete slab already thats just big enough for Jays house to sit on its up off the ground so I wont have to worry about her house flooding when it rains.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Oh yeah....it goes pretty far back, I am still going to put a kennel in one of the corners though. Its so perfect....in the back right corner there is a concrete slab already thats just big enough for Jays house to sit on its up off the ground so I wont have to worry about her house flooding when it rains.


concrete eh? must be nice, we have a water easement running through the back yard, so we're limited to where we can build permanent structures... It's a big backyard, but the darn thing cuts right down the middle LOL


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

looks very nice. wish you luck! fire place always a plus!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> concrete eh? must be nice, we have a water easement running through the back yard, so we're limited to where we can build permanent structures... It's a big backyard, but the darn thing cuts right down the middle LOL


Ah my mothers land is like that I understand, but you keep him inside though right? Jay is going to be an outside dog once we move because the neighborhoods are so great, and because she stays outside 99% of the time now anyways while I am home, right now she is running back and forth infront of the front door lol


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> looks very nice. wish you luck! fire place always a plus!


thank ya...yeah will be nice since its about to get cold


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Ah my mothers land is like that I understand, but you keep him inside though right? Jay is going to be an outside dog once we move because the neighborhoods are so great, and because she stays outside 99% of the time now anyways while I am home, right now she is running back and forth infront of the front door lol


Well I'd like to build a kennel in the back, with a concrete foundation under it.. It depends on his mood, or the day, but Chino loves to play outside, he can keep himself entertained for a while... LOL He could be outdoor indoor


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh yayyy!!! Buying houses is always fun! Good luck girl! That house is super cute!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Well I'd like to build a kennel in the back, with a concrete foundation under it.. It depends on his mood, or the day, but Chino loves to play outside, he can keep himself entertained for a while... LOL He could be outdoor indoor


Yeah I did feel guilty about Jay being out be i really beleive she had rather be outside. lol You can just send chino to me ill spay Jay and then they can play outside together


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Oh yayyy!!! Buying houses is always fun! Good luck girl! That house is super cute!!!


thanks girlie!!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

very cute..best of luck.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice house. xD

Good luck.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Good luck Brandy~!!!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Offer is in we will know monday...i cant wait!


----------

